# Goodbye Startup Bong



## Satcomer (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm sad at the news that Long Live The Startup Chime. A moment of silence is needed!

To bring the sound back fire up Terminal command (with an Admin password):



```
sudo nvram BootAudio=%01
```


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 14, 2016)

Satcomer said:


> I'm sad at the news that Long Live The Startup Chine.



"In my pants!"  

Funny, about a week ago I saw an advertisement for a relatively expensive program to "remove" said chime. "Why would you want that? Why not just mute your volume like most of us have since . . . like . . . 1996?" The same objection was raised by reviewers, along with a free *Terminal* command to silence said chime.

So I thought this was a "how to" do just that.

Weird.

More seriously, the article suggests that the occasional reboot is no longer necessary or even desireable in the Brand New Macs? I guess with everything going to SSD you no longer have to worry--if it is a Macbook--with transporting it with a running even sleeping internal hard drive.

--J.D.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 14, 2016)

That boot chime is gold to me.


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 16, 2016)

You cannot start up without a bong?

--J.D.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 16, 2016)

Nope


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 16, 2016)

Doctor X said:


> You cannot start up without a bong?
> 
> --J.D.


Is the removal of the bong somehow symbolic of current events?
Some folks are pleased that they can start up their day with a bong, which they can now choose to do so legally in more places.


----------



## jbarley (Nov 16, 2016)

DeltaMac said:


> Is the removal of the bong somehow symbolic of current events?
> Some folks are pleased that they can start up their day with a bong, which they can now choose to do so legally in more places.


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 17, 2016)

Starting a day with a bong is so bourgeois. 

Gentlemen of wealth and taste start with a _quaich_:







--J. "_Uisge Beatha Gu Brath_" D.


----------

